# Satin Wrap Scratches



## snuffy (Mar 26, 2014)

I've a satin wrap (done by PWPro 2 years ago now) and I've noticed a fair few scratches on the bonnet which must be recent. I don't know how it's happened, maybe I caught it with the hose or something ? Or maybe I washed it and had some grit on the wash mitt ? Who knows ?

If you stand straight on you can't see it, but in the sun light, at an angle, I can see about half a dozen arc shaped marks. At first I thought it was just smearing so I washed it again and dried it but they are still there. I've given it a good going over the Car Pro Reload sealant and it's made it less visible. I know of course you can't polish scratches out of a matte/satin wrap, so does anyone have any ideas that I could use to make it better ? 

It's only me that can see it because I'm looking for it now when I wash it.


----------

